

What PG and FW both missed about AirBNB in their email exchange - ujeezy
http://thegongshow.tumblr.com/post/3927745651/airbnb-0-02

======
lsb
That's not necessarily true. PG says that there's one strategic sentence
redacted.

Vacation Rentals is an upgrade from yuppies' airbeds, with commensurately
higher margins.

Hotels are an upgrade from Vacation Rentals, with higher margins again.

Did you know that _25%_ of your hotel booking fee goes to the "Online Travel
Agent" that runs your card?

~~~
random42
Also, the assumption that no unique information was provided in the airbnb
founders' meeting with Fred, and email conversation contains all the
information, is probably incorrect.

------
mooneater
ouch, hard to read over that background!

~~~
andrewparker
Yea, thanks for the feedback. I changed it and also dialed down the
translucency on the white background area for the text significantly.
Hopefully readability will now be improved. Thanks for reading.

------
zyfo
They probably didn't miss anything, you did. You are judging two people's (two
very initiated people at that) knowledge based on one (semi-censured) email
conversation.

There are several more likely scenarios, such as:

a) no need to mention either VBRO nor couchsurfing since they were both well
aware of them.

b) it was mentioned but in another context.

c) it was redacted.

d) there was no point mentioning it since AirBNB would've said it in their
pitch.

